#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

## Paldex

Dear Friends,



The following are the links for downloading piping seminars by Paldex.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The remaining part shall be uploaded later on...

This may be useful.....See More: Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

----------


## hesampir

Dear Paldex 
You 're good source of knowledge for us, thnks.

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for your nice files

----------


## aan09

*Thanks for sharing, awaiting other volumes asap*

----------


## raja sen

than you very much. Everyone in this community should post materials if they have. Knowledge is sharing.

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's for the book

----------


## FATHI

... GOOD STUFF
Thanks Ann09

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Apart from the above sharing, please find another seminar notes on pipe support basic...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Make use of it friends...

----------


## hesampir

Excellent as your previous files Paldex

----------


## Tiberius

thanx

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all contributors

----------


## oinostro

See More: Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Please find pipe support basis PPT file for your need...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hesampir

Very Excellent sharing

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Please find another useful seminar notes on Spring Supports

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Please find another useful seminar notes on Plot Plan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj_01

Thank you

----------


## Tiberius

many thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

EXCELLENT POST !!!!

Thank you very much for all the information you just shared through this post...

Best Regards

----------


## dhani jgj

thank you very much

----------


## kacu_88

Paldex many thanks for great sharing  :Smile:

----------


## guru4life

Thanks a lot for all the great share.

----------


## srl

Thanks very much.gr8 posting

----------


## mamali

Dear everyone,

All links are dead. Would you please upload them in rapishare or ifleit.


Thanks in advance.See More: Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

----------


## bw1

can someone please re upload the files?

----------


## baronwisanggeni

please re-upload these files !
thank very much

----------


## amacathot06

Dear Friends

Above all links are dead , any one upload again all please
thanks in advance.

----------


## aragorn

All links are dead.please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## matthewbig

Dear All,

All the links are dead, please if anyone has the materials upload them.

----------


## Nabilia

COADE Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar Notes 1993 - 463pgs.pdf	  17.217 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baronwisanggeni

all links were expired

pleaseeee re upload again

thank very much

----------


## JohnSmith

All links are dead on page 1, please re-upload.

Thank you.

----------


## Afridi

None of the links in this page working. kindly upload again if possible.

----------


## nilu

CAN ANYONE UPLOAD THE  'Piping Seminar collections - Paldex'. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE UPLOAD THE LINK. THANKS IN ADVANCE.

----------


## sharmeen

looking for some one to upload the stuff

----------


## Nabilia

Flexibility analysis of piping site...


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Stress analysis methods for underground pipe lines Part 1 - Basic calculations article
UnderGrd-1.pdf 0.230 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Stress analysis methods for underground pipe lines Part 2 - Soil-pipe interaction article
UnderGrd-2.pdf 0.227 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

----------


## Paldex

Dear Members,

Due to my account problem in 4shared site, i am not able to get my earlier uploaded files. So after many request from the forum members, i created new 4shared account and uploaded the "Paldex Seminar on Stress Analysis" (6 Seminars) in the 4shared. 

Interested people can make use of it. Downloading is simple, just search for the following names,

Paldex Seminar-1 - Stress Analysis
Paldex Seminar-2 - Stress Analysis
Paldex Seminar-3 - Stress Analysis
Paldex Seminar-4 - Stress Analysis
Paldex Seminar-5 - Stress Analysis
Paldex Seminar-6 - Stress Analysis

"Knowledge is nothing, unless it is shared" - Paldex

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Members,
> 
> Due to my account problem in 4shared site, i am not able to get my earlier uploaded files. So after many request from the forum members, i created new 4shared account and uploaded the "Paldex Seminar on Stress Analysis" (6 Seminars) in the 4shared. 
> 
> Interested people can make use of it. Downloading is simple, just search for the following names,
> 
> Paldex Seminar-1 - Stress Analysis
> Paldex Seminar-2 - Stress Analysis
> Paldex Seminar-3 - Stress Analysis
> ...



No files found...do you have them set for searching?
Please post the links

----------


## amacathot06

Dear Friend


Give the correct link............





> Dear Members,
> 
> Due to my account problem in 4shared site, i am not able to get my earlier uploaded files. So after many request from the forum members, i created new 4shared account and uploaded the "Paldex Seminar on Stress Analysis" (6 Seminars) in the 4shared. 
> 
> Interested people can make use of it. Downloading is simple, just search for the following names,
> 
> Paldex Seminar-1 - Stress Analysis
> Paldex Seminar-2 - Stress Analysis
> Paldex Seminar-3 - Stress Analysis
> ...

----------


## bw1

Paldex, please reupload?

Thanks brother.

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

link dead can u reload. thnks in advance
or sb can sent me on my e-mail aqeels2k@hotmail.com, muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk

----------


## Paldex

Please find the latest download links for Paldex-Seminars,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Tell me, if u find any problem in downloading...

----------


## Paldex

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

link dead can u reload. thnks in advance
or sb can sent me on my e-mail aqeels2k@hotmail.com, muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## lucksravi

thanks

----------


## nilu

Many many thanks.

----------


## kacu_88

Many thanks Paldex

See More: Piping Seminar collections - Paldex

----------


## Uranium

many thank

----------


## saidsaid

many thanks palex

----------


## josefreitas

here a new format of this file icompleted

----------

